# MEET UP For forum members in the Alicante area



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Having spoken to a few forum members via the PM system it seems that the idea of getting together for a coffee and chat meets with some approval.

If you live in the Alicante area (in other words within easy travelling range just for a coffee and a chat) then please PM me and I will see what can be organised.

At the moment I am thinking of the English Speaking Club at San Juan on a Wednesday midday, it seems to be roughly in the middle of everybody. Plenty of space at this time of year, quiet and food available for those that want it plus of course a bar. It also has easy parking and access. You can, if you wish, even get the tram from Alicante or Campello to within five minutes walk of it.

For those that indicate an interest I will send out a map with a suggested time and date etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Happyexpat said:


> Having spoken to a few forum members via the PM system it seems that the idea of getting together for a coffee and chat meets with some approval.
> 
> If you live in the Alicante area (in other words within easy travelling range just for a coffee and a chat) then please PM me and I will see what can be organised.
> 
> ...


a little far for me - & my holiday is over on monday so I'll be working anyway


would you like me to add MEET UP to your thread title?


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it might be a good idea!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Bob and I would love to meet you all. I have sent you a PM.

Carol


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have just looked on the Atlas and the measuring tool tells me I am 1247 miles away!!

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I have just looked on the Atlas and the measuring tool tells me I am 1247 miles away!!
> 
> Hepa


So you're going then?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> So you're going then?



Ha! Ha! I shall have to check the bus timetable


----------

